

How do you include the online Standford courses on your CV? - onlyup

I am thinking of starting two courses that Standford provides online. The coursera courses.<p>Has anyone included these on their CV before? If I was sending off job applications right now, should I have something like:<p>Education
NameOfCourse - University - Graduation Year<p>NameOfSubject - Standford Online Course - Currently Ongoing<p>Any thoughts would be appreciated.
======
queensnake
Just say what it is and let the reader decide how important it is. I say
something like, Machine Learning 2011 (ml-class.org; free, online, no-credit
Stanford course). Though personally, if I haven't even begun a class I
wouldn't mention it - what is an employer to do with that info? Perhaps you'd
get a plus for taking classes but...

------
sebphfx
You make sure you write Stanford and not Standford...

